
Longest Lines of Sight on Earth - Nickersf
https://beyondhorizons.eu/lines-of-sight/
======
HelloNurse
There's a lot of incorrect or dirty data: K2 in New Zealand, locations in
Corsica listed as Italy, unnamed locations, and many broken links.

